# Polaris Phoenix 200 - No Spark



## Burky

A friend let his 2005 Phoenix run for a while and it died. He checked and found it has no spark now. He said at the time it had a burned electrical odor but I can't detect it myself. Any idea what it could be?

I found a service manual for it and tried to follow the testing instructions in it for the electrical system. The manual says to verify the presence of 12 VDC at the brown and green/yellow wires coming from the CDI. The instructions are not very clear but I gather I am supposed to test it with one lead grounded and the other touched to each of these wires. I get 4.90-4.91 VDC on both. I checked the VDC coming into the CDI and found 11.xxx VDC coming in (manual calls for a minimum of 10.5 VDC). Does this mean its the CDI? 

I also disconnected these wires per the manual to check spark and it still had no spark, hopefully eliminating the concern it could be a rev limiter but alas, still no spark. 

By the way, the manual references a pulse coil but I can't get a clear idea what it is unless it is the stator. Any help is appreciated. I am decent with testers if you have specific tests I need to do.


----------



## Burky

Anyone?


----------



## johnny ukelele

Wish I could help, but I have never worked on a polaris....but electrical is electrica...
Yes, sounds like you are testing properly...ground one test lead...
Do you know anyone with the same bike that you could try their ignition box on your bike?
How much are those ignition boxes on ebay?


----------



## Burky

This is the only bike like this I have seen. Each of the components are less than $100 but I hate to just start replacing parts.

I'll try to look at it again first of the week. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## johnny ukelele

The thing about the solid state components,,,is they are either bad or good...there is no fixing them....
Just food for thought...
But test it one more time following the manual...make sure your. Battery and ground is good....

A LOT OF ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS STEM FROM A BAD GROUND CONNECTION....

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

Good luck...keep us posted on what you find and what it took to fix it....thanks and welcome to the forums brother!!


----------



## Burky

johnny ukelele said:


> The thing about the solid state components,,,is they are either bad or good...there is no fixing them....
> Just food for thought...
> But test it one more time following the manual...make sure your. Battery and ground is good....
> 
> A LOT OF ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS STEM FROM A BAD GROUND CONNECTION....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> Good luck...keep us posted on what you find and what it took to fix it....thanks and welcome to the forums brother!!


It appears we have a bad stator with its attached crank position sensor. Oem is 399. Owner is stuck on oem vs aftermarket. I bet it will be mine soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

